# who builds the best wrapped frame



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

who does and whats a round about price for an 80 caddy fleet


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

HOMIES HYDRAULICS


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

brent at pitbull


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Reynolds....


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

MINT'Z said:


> who does and whats a round about price for an 80 caddy fleet


*
Jeff at Switches & Thangs in Toronto
(416) 419-2366* [email protected] 
http://www.switchesandthangs.com/

Pete over at Westside Hydraulics in Buffalo
westside hydraulics

My man in Cleveland. His name on LIL is "Noponies1965"
It's backyard boogie, but he's mean with he wrap game on those frames
*POWERED BY BMH

Give them a shout, Mintz. I don't know there prices off hand, but all of them do a bang out job. They whips are on here.
*


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

Street Toyz in Jackson, MS does A-1 Work nothing but the best but you got to pay to play around there. But, the work is A-1 been swagging my Lac frame they did for around 10 years on the same frame bridged and everything look them up. Hope this helps!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BBIGBALLING said:


> Street Toyz in Jackson, MS does A-1 Work nothing but the best but you got to pay to play around there. But, the work is A-1 been swagging my Lac frame they did for around 10 years on the same frame bridged and everything look them up. Hope this helps!


x2 never a disappointment with what comes out of street toyz


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> HOMIES HYDRAULICS


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

CHAVO AT "G" MOTOR SPORTS GETS DOWN HOMIE AND HE IS REASONABLE. :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Find the Cadillac frame build on here the work done Is unreal in quality he did some other frames on here outhopu the ticket his work should be in a manual cuz it looks robot built


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

From what i have seen with my eyes, Jeff from Switches and Thangs here in Toronto 416 Canada..... Some next level shit


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

Pitbull hydraulics hands down


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> From what i have seen with my eyes, Jeff from Switches and Thangs here in Toronto 416 Canada..... Some next level shit


Yessir!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

outthopyou..best frames in the universe....


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

damn u took my answer outhopu.. right here in eastpoint michigan


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

brent PITBULL HYDRAULICS however....... you will pay the most with him as well i had a pit frame on my regal never a break never a problem perfect welds but again i paid serious money for mine all is just a matter what your willing to spend


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

yeesser (outhopu) the man dose amazing work...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Outhopu=badass!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> HOMIES HYDRAULICS


X200,000,000


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

.TODD said:


> brent PITBULL HYDRAULICS however....... you will pay the most with him as well i had a pit frame on my regal never a break never a problem perfect welds but again i paid serious money for mine all is just a matter what your willing to spend


Good shit is not cheap, abd cheap shit is not good. You get what u pay for.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

RULOW said:


> Good shit is not cheap, abd cheap shit is not good. You get what u pay for.


That is most diffently true...... Brent does some sick work, but you also have to look at who could be closer that can provide the same work. We do caddy frames 2 ways... Street hopper. which get 4 sided 3/16 front to mid section, and 1/4 rear back with drop mounts for 2200.00 and full hopper frames for 2500.00 which would get 3/8th rear


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

Nice


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> That is most diffently true...... Brent does some sick work, but you also have to look at who could be closer that can provide the same work. We do caddy frames 2 ways... Street hopper. which get 4 sided 3/16 front to mid section, and 1/4 rear back with drop mounts for 2200.00 and full hopper frames for 2500.00 which would get 3/8th rear


*WHAT WOULD THOSE FRAMES COST MOLDED?*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

RULOW said:


> Good shit is not cheap, abd cheap shit is not good. You get what u pay for.


x2 homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *WHAT WOULD THOSE FRAMES COST MOLDED?*


We charge from 500 to 750 depending on work wanted....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Dude just like I said in the first place out hop u


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

Check out this thread 2ZERO9 HYDROS. Check out his welds. The frame on page 6 is reinforced and molded. All metal work no bondo


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We charge from 500 to 750 depending on work wanted....


:wow: Thats not bad


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We charge from 500 to 750 depending on work wanted....


*GOOD PRICE FOR GOOD WORK. *


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

Nice!!!


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> That is most diffently true...... Brent does some sick work, but you also have to look at who could be closer that can provide the same work. We do caddy frames 2 ways... Street hopper. which get 4 sided 3/16 front to mid section, and 1/4 rear back with drop mounts for 2200.00 and full hopper frames for 2500.00 which would get 3/8th rear


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

OUTHOPU.....HANDS DOWN SICK WIT IT....ALWAYS 200% ON PERCISION CUSTOM FABRICATION


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Find the Cadillac frame build on here the work done Is unreal in quality he did some other frames on here outhopu the ticket his work should be in a manual cuz it looks robot built





red chev said:


> outthopyou..best frames in the universe....





gasman said:


> damn u took my answer outhopu.. right here in eastpoint michigan





the natural said:


> yeesser (outhopu) the man dose amazing work...





lacwood said:


> Outhopu=badass!





KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Dude just like I said in the first place out hop u





woeone23 said:


> OUTHOPU.....HANDS DOWN SICK WIT IT....ALWAYS 200% ON PERCISION CUSTOM FABRICATION


Thanks guys. I'm not for hire anymore to do frame work anyways. I'm tired of my customers running out of cash and not being able to complete the jobs. Gets old fast not being able to see the finished product after putting so many hours into a project.


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

dam that suks i was looking forwarded to seeing that caddy frame done...........:banghead:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

RyderZ Source Orlando FL will do it big!!! G-Bodys, Caddys, Lincolns you name it! They been riding east to west for many years and know quality!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not for hire anymore to do frame work anyways. I'm tired of my customers running out of cash and not being able to complete the jobs. Gets old fast not being able to see the finished product after putting so many hours into a project.


Damn that sucks!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great Topic! I bought my frame from Rick from Unlimited Suspension & Chassis.


----------



## mkhaynesaz (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah Rick from Unlimited Suspension all the way best work i have ever seen


----------



## GARAGECUSTONS (Oct 16, 2009)

Outhopu=badass!


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

$2,850 shipped to ur door. any frame style. ill provide the frame. with custom ears and 3/16 from front to rear. extra $150 if u want it molded


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

purolows said:


> View attachment 393634
> View attachment 393642
> View attachment 393643



Damn those welds are nice!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

big pimpin said:


> Damn those welds are nice!


X2 looks machine made


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Shorty's Hydraulics
Houston, Tx (713) 880-3119

*


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Shorty's Hydraulics
































*


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

purolows said:


> View attachment 393634
> View attachment 393642
> View attachment 393643


sicc


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

May not be the best but we can give them a run for their money. Quality and experience speak for itself


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*SO WHO HAS BEST G BODY FULL FRAME FOR THE MONEY?? MOLDED AND UN MOLDED. 

ALOT OF WHAT I SEE HERE I LIKE :thumbsup:*


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

www.hopposonline.com
www.facebook.com/hopposonline.com

909 923 5553 hoppos custom suspension works


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks bro...


big pimpin said:


> Damn those welds are nice!


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

OUTHOPU Hands down!!!!:worship::worship:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

OUTHOPU said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not for hire anymore to do frame work anyways. I'm tired of my customers running out of cash and not being able to complete the jobs. Gets old fast not being able to see the finished product after putting so many hours into a project.


i got the only FINISHED frame outhopu ever made.. and i'm still grateful for it...no matter what byron i'm always grateful for it


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

V Boy 88 said:


> *Shorty's Hydraulics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tires are too big for my taste....but that lock up and lay is the TRUTH!!!! Now thats a hopping lowrider! :thumbsup:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

do u have pics of the caddys frame? how is it notched in the rear to let it sit so low?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

gasman said:


> i got the only FINISHED frame outhopu ever made.. and i'm still grateful for it...no matter what byron i'm always grateful for it


Yours isn't the only frame I've completed it's just the nicest of what I've completed. My other completed work just predates the internet and digital cameras.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

HOMIES HYDRAULICS HANDS DOWN...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> HOMIES HYDRAULICS


been wanting to get one done there for a while now, just from pics alone the work quality and cost are great for what they do


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

MIRACLE said:


> HOMIES HYDRAULICS HANDS DOWN...


x2


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

my bad then i didn't know


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

OUTHOPU said:


> Yours isn't the only frame I've completed it's just the nicest of what I've completed. My other completed work just predates the internet and digital cameras.


my bad then i didn't know


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

damn :run::run::run::run: where are you located?


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

purolows said:


> $2,850 shipped to ur door. any frame style. ill provide the frame. with custom ears and 3/16 from front to rear. extra $150 if u want it molded
> View attachment 393634
> View attachment 393642
> View attachment 393643


where are you located?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

HYDRO909 said:


> View attachment 394569
> View attachment 394570
> View attachment 394571
> View attachment 394572
> ...



*NICCCCEEE!*


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

ct1458 said:


> where are you located?


tampa florida


----------

